# Any feedback on DC Boas Travis Rice Status or Judge model



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

I have no idea what model year they are but I ordered one of each from whiskey recently and awaiting delivery to check them out (fit and function): T Rice Status and Judge. Ayone have experience with either? I am coming from K2 T1 DB which I like the inner conda boa, but have since packed out. 

As per DC site 2012

*Judge *
Aerotech 
BOA Coiler 
Constrictor Closure 
3D Tongue 
Articulation 
Molded backstay 
Internal Ankle Harness 
UNILITE 
Imported 

*T Rice Status *
Full grain leather
Impact G
Aerotech
BOA Coiler
Constrictor Closure System
3D Tongue
WrapLock
Alpha Liner
Molded Backstay
Articulation
Imported


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Although I'm not a fan of DC in general, I had a pair of the Status 3 seasons ago and they were good boots. Similar fit to K2's (wide toebox) and both models are dual focus boa. I've seen both of the ones you listed pop up on Whiskey Militia within the last couple days for 50% off too.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

This will be my second season on the status T.rice--- by far the best boot I have ever owned. My major problem before the status was heel lift.. Heel lift no moreee


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

How would you guys describe the foorprint in terms of binding fit. Are they normal or on the slender side?


----------



## ThirdManWalking (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm still riding a pair of '06 Judges that have maybe 100 days on them and I've loved them. I'm sure the tech has changed alot but this should speak to the quality of the build. I am thinking this will be the final season in them, though, i'm sure the new Judges will be the first ones I try on.


----------

